

Editorially - Write, collaborate on, and talk about a text. - garrettdimon
http://editorially.com

======
tedmiston
Can anyone with beta access comment about features or share screenshots?
There's not much to see otherwise.

------
tectonic
Looks interesting, but this is just a landing page.

